# GM Nationals Carlisle, PA June 20-22



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone going to the GM Nationals in Carlisle, PA this weekend? I go every year with my Buick T-Type but since it's getting a new engine built right now I switched my registration to the Cruze. I'll be there all three days.

http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/carlisle-events/carlisle-gm-nationals/default.aspx


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I got 1st by default, was the only cruze. My Buick club members were giving my crap all weekend but it was all in good fun.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any pics of the event?


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pics here : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645288020762/


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll probably go to the 2015 one. I only got my Cruze in July so I missed it.. hehe. Maybe I'll see you there next year.


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

thanks for the pics, good to see some moded gto and g8's in there


----------

